# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shpjegim i lehte mbi temat e Teuhidit

## rapsod

Te njohesh Allahun do te thote te besosh dhe te kesh bindjen se Allahu ekziston pa i perngjare askujt prej ekzistencave te tjera, pra konfirmim i Qenies (dhat) qe nuk i perngjet qenieve te tjera, sepse Qenia e Allahut nuk eshte trup i ngurte dhe as trup i bute (i paprekshem), ndersa qeniet e tjera ose jane te ndurta ose te buta. Keta trupa te ndurte ose te bute eshte nje nder dy llojet te botes, ndersa lloji i dyte i botes eshte dimensioni pra karakteri i trupit.
Dimensioni e ben trupin aktiv, pasiv, te shikueshem, te imagjinueshem dhe te ndryshueshem, prej nje cilesie ne cilesi te tjera te cilat u atribuohen trupave prej ceshtjeve eksoterike ose isoterike, si te menduarit ose te perftuarit me kenaqesi ose dhimbje ne menyra te thjeshta ose te nderlikuara.
Kjo eshte bota, nuk mund te dale jashte kesaj kornize. Allahu na thote ne Kur'an: *"Atij nuk i perngjet askush"* pra qe Ai nuk eshte trup i ngurte e as trup i bute dhe nuk ka dimension, por Allahu eshte ekzistent qe nuk i perngjet askush ne bote ne asnje prej llojeve te saj.
Ky eshte nje argument per te mohuar "Trupezimin" per Allahun sepse ndryshe do te kishte shembuj qe t'i perngjisnin Atij (xh. sh.), sepse po te ishte trup nuk do te mundte te krijonte trupa e nese do te kishte dimension nuk do te krijonte dimensione. Ai qe beson se Allahu eshte trup i ngurte ose i bute ai nuk e njeh Allahun dhe eshte injorant per Krijuesin e tij. Dhe kush pretendon se Allahu eshte trup sikurse disa grupe qe kane ekzistuar ne epoken paraislame dhe vazhdojne te ekzistojne edhe gjat diteve tona ai eshte Kafir edhe pse thone "la ilahe il-la Allah, Muhammed resulullah" edhe pse agjerojne dhe falen.
Ata qe ekzistojne ne kohet tona qe besojne se Allahu eshte trup jane ata qe besojne se Allahu qendron me Qenien e Tij mbi Arsh sepse i kane vendosur Allahut trup aktiv ose pasiv, ose aktiv-pasiv ne te njejten kohe (absurde per trupat) gjithashtu dimension si pasoje e trupezimit gjithashtu kahje "lart".
Gjithashtu eshte e papranushme doktrina e pretendimeve te tyre te thone se Allahu ka trup por jo si trupat tona sepse Imam Ahmed ka thene:
"Kush thote se Allahu ka trup jo si trupat tona ka bere Kufer"
Ndersa ata qe mbeshteten ne Hadithin e njohur si Hadithi i "sherbetores" ose i "el-Xharije" eshte ne divers me Hadithin mutewatir (me shume transmetime) i cili ka 15 sahabe i cili eshte : jam urdheruar te luftoj derisa te thuhet "la ilahe il-la Allah dhe se une jam i Derguari i Tij" qe do te thote se Profeti nuk e konsideron ndonje person musliman vetem se nepermjet Shehadetit dhe jo ashtu sic eshte ky hadith i cilesuar si i "crregullt" (idtirab) historine e sherbyeses qe e dijne nje pjese e mire e muslimaneve ku sipas ketij hadithi Profeti per te vertetuar besimin e saj e ka pyetur "Ku eshte Allahu"? dhe ajo tha "Ne qiell"! ai tha: "Kush jam une"? ajo tha: "ti je i derguari i Allahut" deri ne fund te ketij hadithi, ku profeti paska thene qe leshoje sherbyesen se ajo eshte besimtare.
Eshte e pa mundur qe Profeti te cilsoje nje person si musliman vetem me thenien se Allahu eshte ne qiell, sepse kete fjale e thone vetem te krishteret dhe cifutet, ky eshte absurditet.
Disa prej dijetareve e kane komentuar kete hadith jasht suazave eksoterike e kush ia atribuon kete hadith ne formen eksoterike i ka atrubuar profetit nje absurditet, ndersa ata qe e kane marre si faktik kete hadith e kane komentuar jasht paraqitjes se para kete hadith, sikurse edhe hadithi i "nuzul" -zbritjes jashte menyres eksoterike.
Kjo eshte vetem fjala e pare per kete hadith por me qarte na e ka paraqitur Hafizi i madh i hadithit Ibn Haxher i cili e ka komentuar Sahihun e Bukhariut ne librin "fethu el Barij" qe vaxhdon me poshte.

----------


## rapsod

Ibn Haxher na ka treguar ne librin e tij "et-Telkhijs el-Khabijr" pasi e ka permendur hadithin e "el-Xharijeh" thote: ....*ne shprehje te hadithit ka diversitet te madh, keshtu na ka treguar edhe Imam el-Bezar per "Idtirab" te hadithit ne "Musnedin" e tij (te imamit) dhe tha pasi trns hadithin: ky hadith eshte transmetuar me shprehje diverse".* perfundoi
Ja dhe Newewiju: ka dy ceshtje:
1- *besimi ne te pa e marre ne konsiderate menyren e te shprehurit duke e bere qe Allahut nuk i perngjet askush prej cilesive te krijesave.*
2- *Te'wijl (interpretim) ashtu sic i perket Allahut, pra te thote: deshironte te provonte se a ishte monoteiste per Allahun i cili e ka krijuar qiellin qe njerezit t'i luten Atij duke iu drejtuar si Kibleh qiellit, ashtu sikurse i drejtohen njerezit per namaz Kabes dhe eshte e pavertete se Allahu eshte ne qiell ashtu sikurse Ai nuk eshte ne drejtim te Kabes, por kjo eshte se Qielli eshte kibleh e lutesve qe lusin si Kabeh qe eshte kibleh e falesve qe falen*. perfundoi

Ka thene Ibn el-Xhewzij ne "Daf'3 shibh et-Teshbijh": *thash Allahun nuk e peshtjell as qielli e as toka por sipas trns tjeter me shenje ka deshiruar te tregoje madheshtine e Allahut.*

ka thene Muhammed Zahid el-Kewtherij ne "Ta'lijk ala el-Esmai we es-Sifat" : 
*Historia e sherbyeses e permendur nga Muslim ndoshta eshte shtuar pas nje kohe ose origjinali ka qene i mete (jo i plote) dhe el-Bejhekij pas transmetimit na ben me dije se ky hadith ka Idtirab duke thene: Kam permendur ne librin "edh-Dhihar" diversitetet qe pati transmetuesi Muawijeh ibn el-Hakem ne shprehje "lefdh"*

Besoj se tashme kjo pune eshte e perfunduar dhe e qarte!
me respekt Rapsodi

----------


## Bani gjk

Rapsod te pershendes per temen e qelluar.
Met vertet muslimant e shkret kan nevoj te lexojn ksi tema.
Keti postimi qe ka postu rapsodi i thon kshtu (ka shum ktu ne forum qe nuk e kuptojn se qfar po don me then rapsodi dhe per ket arsy po e them un kshtu) 

Allahu xh.h nuk ka trrup dhe as nuk eshte figur, qka e paramendojn shumica e njerzimit. Gjithqka qe paramendon njeriu Allahun (Zotin), Allahu nuk eshte ashtu.

E kam then diku ktu ne forum por po e them edhe ktu mbasi eshte tema:
Allahu , sheh, por jo me sy.
Allahu, ndegjon por jo me vesh.
Allahu, eshte i plotfuqishem por nuk ka muskuj.
Allahu, eshte i me i Dituri, por nuk ka trru.
Allahu, i pergjigjet lutjeve tona, por jo me fjal.
Allahu, ka folur me Musait a.s, por nuk ka folur me goj.
Allahu, te ndihmon me qen i pasur, por nuk te leshon te holla nga qielli.
etj etj etj .Vete Kur`ani eshte fjal e Allahut.


Selam (paq)

----------


## hubejb

rapsod shum bukur ke folur por te lutem foli edhe pak bani gjk se i ka shum qejf tarikatet, ne filllim me pelqente ky njeri por kur filloi qe tu dal zot ketyre far shejhlereve me doli prej qejfi, thua ti se nese nuk ndjek ndonje tarikat je ne humbje, une nuk jam kunder sufizmit (ihsanit) te paster por jam kundershtar i rept kunder ketyre tarikateve qe mbisundojne neper bote, dhe nuk japin asnje pasqyre te paster.

----------


## albprofiler

> rapsod shum bukur ke folur por te lutem foli edhe pak bani gjk se i ka shum qejf tarikatet, ne filllim me pelqente ky njeri por kur filloi qe tu dal zot ketyre far shejhlereve me doli prej qejfi, thua ti se nese nuk ndjek ndonje tarikat je ne humbje, une nuk jam kunder sufizmit (ihsanit) te paster por jam kundershtar i rept kunder ketyre tarikateve qe mbisundojne neper bote, dhe nuk japin asnje pasqyre te paster.


Hubejb ishalla vetem perpara shkojn muslimanet .

Kam deshire qe te gjithe muslimanet ti shohin gabimet e tyre dhe ti permiresojne ato .Sa ma shpejt qe eshte e mundur aç edhe ma mire .
A po e shikon vendet muslimane se ne çfare gjendje jane tash .

Edhe ti ne qofte se i ke qit punet ne terezi hallall te koft .
Te pakt jane ata njerez te mire sot .

E kam njoftur nje sheh kur kam qene i vogel .
Ai shehu pat banuar ne Prishtine dhe femija e rrugeve edhe une bashke me ta  nganjehere e ngacmojshin ne rruge dhe i thojshem pse ti je sheh e kta te tjeret jane diçka tjeter.

Nje dite na u pergjegj ,dhe shume vone e kam marrur vesh pergjegjen e tij  .

E bacit na tha te sikur ishin te gjithe siç don Allahu dhe siç thot feja islame dhe te i kishit degjuar nganjehere ndonje njeri te urte .Me siguri se nuk do te kishit nevoje qe vendosnit dryna ne dyqanet dhe shtepite e juaja ,nuk do te ishte nevoja per polici dhe per mijra ligje te lloj llojshme .

Njerzit i duan vete disa gjera dhe vete njerzit  i paguajne keto gjera ,ne qofte se jane te mira i kane per vete ne qofte se te keqija prap per vete .

Prap tha ne qofte se kisha jetuar ne nje shoqeri muslimane nuk kisha pas frike se mos dikush po ma shiqon gruan ,apo po me vjedhe diçka se muslimani nuk i ben keto gjera .

Ne qofte se jeton ne nje rreth me te pabeset duhet qe ta ruash gruan ,pasurine ,nderin tend etj. etj.

Shpresoj se kuptoni diçka 

Paqe

----------


## Bani gjk

hubejb, un i dal zot gjdo muslimani qe eshte i devotshem, pa marr parasysh a eshte tarikat apo sunni apo shiia, per deri sa i beson gjitha shtyllat dhe kushtet e islamit. Sepse gjithe musliman jemi.

Per cilte sheler e ke fjalen qe ju kam dalur zot? Pse po behesh kaq naiv e po fol qka nuk eshte e vertet ! A kam then qe 80% e shelerve e te tarikateve te sodit nuk kan te bene me islamin, dhe qe jan te pa shkolluar, dhe qe jan rrugaqa te rrugve !!!!!!!!!
Ateher kuj po i dal zot ??? Po ju dal zot dervishve dhe sofistve (insanit siq thua ti) qe jan hakikat (te vertet) e jo ktyre pjanecave qe e quajn veten sheh apo dervish.
Te lutem ke kujdes, te jesh me preciz pak, sepse islami eshte preciz. Kshtu qe para se te flasesh diqka mendo dy her.

Por mos ke merak  se as ketyre wehabistave nuk po ju mbaj krahin sepse kta jan shumm me te ZI se sa shelert e sodit qe pijin alkohol, sepse (pjaneci) i ben dem vetit, dhe ky  pjaneci po mundohet mi bashkuar muslimanet edhe qe ben vet mekate, kurse keta vehabistat jan tu i perqa muslimanet ne gjdo mnyre  dhe po i bejin dem islamit me te madhe.

Ky rapsodi ben mir qe me shpesh me ardhe ne ket forum dhe me ju folur ktu disave, sepse kan nevoj, se ju ka mbushur kryt me fjal, ky eshte Qafir, aj eshte Bidadgji, aj tjetri eshte musliman i modernizuar  qe don ta ndrroj sunetin e pejgamberit a.s, aj qetrri ben filozofi  dhe eshte qafir qe ben filozofi me fjal te Allahut,  etj etj etj.

Po kam then nje her, para se te shikoni mizen ne syrin e tjetrit, mundohuni mi shiku bullin ne sy te jujin.

P.sh - Bin Ladeni nuk eshte tarikat(eshte wehabist). Qfar pasqyre po i jep botes aj ???

Selam (paq)

----------


## Bani gjk

hubejb, ja shiko ketu misjonin e armiqve te islamit, qfar mundohen te bejn ....
lexo nga Alketa123 :
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=54423

Kush po ju prengjan ketyre armiqve te islamit ? vetit trregoj se un e di.

Selam (paq)

----------


## rapsod

Me qe u permend Bin Ladeni!

Bin laden as qe ka lidhje me fene islame.....ai eshte produkt i shume ekstremeve te marra ne nje gjelle te formes "turli" i cili gatuhet me patate, bizele, patellxhana etj prej perimeve.
Bin Laden mori nga Vehabizmi formen e doktrines se te qenit vetem ai dhe ndjekesit e tij musliman, ndersa te tjeret qafira,....
mori prej Neo-khavarixheve doktrinen se "ai qe gjykon me gje tjeter perpos fjales se Allahut eshte qafir" sic ndodhi ne kohen e Imam Aliut kur kryen marrveshjen me Muawijen.
Mori nga Shiizmi formen me te keqe te te qenit shiit i cili fton ne lufte pa urdher te Khalifes.
Dhe s'ka te beje fare me luften qe bejne popujt per vetmbrojtje!

----------


## kuds

Unë nuk i krijova xhinët dhe njerëzit për tjetër pos që të më adhurojnë. Unë nuk kërkoj prej tyre ndonjë furnizim e as dëshiroj të më ushqejnë ata. All-llahu është furnizues i madh. Ai fuqiforti. (Dharijat 56-58) 
Të mirat që rrjedhin prej këtij Ajeti

1.Që menquria e Allahut (svt) prapa të krijuarit e xhinve dhe të njerzëve është, që ata ta adhurojnë Atë Të Vetmin.

2.Vërtetim për prezencën e xhinëve.

3.Pavarsia e plot e Allahut nga krijesat e Tij.

4.Që burimi i gjithë furnizimit është Allahu, por robi është i urdhëruar që ti bëjë të gjitha në fuqin e tij që ta arrij nevojen e tij.

5. Vërtetimi i dy emrave të Allahut:Ar-Razzaak (Gjithfurnizues), Al-Matiin (I Zoti i Fuqis)

Allahu (svt), thotë:

Ne dërguam në çdo popull të dërguar që t'u thonë: "Adhuroni vetëm All-llahun, e largonu Tagutave 1 Por, pati nga ata që All-llahu e udhëzoi dhe pati nga ata që ishte i gjykuar me humbje, pra udhëtoni nëpër botë dhe shihni se si ishte fundi i gënjeshtarëve? (Nahl 36)

Dhe kushdo që udhëton nëpër tokë, duke marrë mësim prej asaj, do të sheh argumentet e Denimit të Allahut ndaj disa prej tyre që me kokfotësi e refuzuan Udhëzimin e Allahut dhe të Derguarve të Tij, siq jan Adi, Themudi 2 dhe Faraoni 3

Të mirat që rrjedhin prej këtij Ajeti

1.Fakti se njerzimi nuk është lënë anash dhe të lihet pa udhëzim.

2.Përgjithshmëria e Shpalljes (Porosis) te të gjith popujt, dhe fakti se gjdo Porosi e ardhur prej gjndonjërit prej të Derguarëvë të ri e ka abroguar atë të Të Derguarëve të mëparshëm.

3.Dhe se misioni i Të Derguarve ka qenë që të ju bëjnë thirrje njerëzve që ta adhurojn Allahun (svt) dhe ti refuzojn Tagutat.

4.Dhe se Suksesi i Udhëzimit është nëpërmjet Allahut, Të Vetmit.

5.Fakti se Allahu ka caktu diqka për një person nuk është e domosdoshme që Allahu ta pëlqej atë.

6.Dëshira për të udhëtuar nëpër botë, me qëllim që të marrish mësim nga shembulli i popujve të lashtë, që Allahu i ka shkatrru për shkak të mosbesimit të tyre.

Allahu (svt), thotë:

Zoti yt ka dhënë urdhër të prerë që të mos adhuroni tjetër pos Tij, që të silleni në mënyrë bamirëse ndaj prindërve. Nëse njërin prej tyre, ose që të dy, i ka kapur pleqëria pranë kujdesit tënd, atëherë mos u thuaj atyre as "of - oh", as mos u bë i vrazhdë ndaj tyre, po atyre thuaju fjalë të mira (të buta respektuese). Dhe në shenjë mëshire shtrije pranë tyre krahun përulës e respektues dhe thuaj: "Zoti im! mëshiroi ata të dy, sikurse më edukuan mua kur isha i vogël".(Isra 23-24)

Të mirat që rrjedhin prej këtij Ajeti

1.Obligimi për ta adhuruar Allahun (svt) Të Vetmin.

2.Obligimi për mbi gjdo musliman që të ketë nderim fëmiju (ndaj prindërve) dhe ti kushtohet që të dy prindërve.

3.Përgjegjesi e komunitetit nga e gjithë shoqëria e Muslimanve që të ia sigurojn prindërve të drejtat për mbi pasardhësit e tyre.

Adhurone All-llahun e mos i shoqëroni Atij asnjë send, sillnu mirë ndaj prindërve, ndaj të afërmve, ndaj jetimëve, ndaj të varfërve, ndaj fqiut të afërt, ndaj fqiut të largët, ndaj shokut pranë vetes, ndaj udhëtarit të largët dhe ndaj robërve. All-llahu nuk e do atë që është kryelartë dhe atë që lavdërohet. (Nisa 36)

Të mirat që rrjedhin prej këtij Ajeti

1.Obligimi për ta adhuruar Allahun (svt),Të Vetmin.

2.Obligimi për nderim fëmiju dhe ndëgjueshmëri- përderisa nuk qonë kah mosnënshtrimi ndaj Allahut (svt) dhe ndaj Pejgamberit të Tij (saas) dhe as që të lëndohet ai që është urdhëru (në ajet), se i Derguari i Allahut (saas) ka thënë:”Mos i lëndo të tjerët dhe mos iu hakmerr (kur dëmtimi të bëhet ty).”4

3.Obligimi legal për furnizimin e të afërmve simbas afërsis farefisnore.(familjare)

4.Detyra për sjellje të mirë ndaj jetimve që i ke nën kujdes, që ti rritësh dhe të investosh pasurin e tyre.

5.Virtyti i butësis për të varfërit dhe për nevojtarët- dhe llojet e butësis janë të shumënumërta.

6.Oblgimi që ti jipet e drejta fqijut.

7.Të nxiturit për të ndihmuar shokun tënd kur kërkohet ndihma, qoft ai udhëtar, apo vendqëndrues.

8.Detyra për ta ndihmuar udhëtarin e humbur.

9.Obligimi për butësi ndaj robit.

10.Ndalimi i krenimit dhe lavdrimit.

11.Vërtetimi i atributit të Allahut për Dashuri.

Shënim:-Fqiu bie në tri kategori:

1.I pari i ka tri të drejta: (i) E drejta e muslimanit ndaj vëllaut të tij, (ii) E drejta farefisnore, (iii) E drejta e fqiut vendqëndrues.

2.I dyti i ka dy të drejta: (i) E drejta e muslimanit ndaj vëllaut të tij, (ii) e drejta e fqiut vendqëndrues.

3.E drejta ë fqiut vendqëndrues vetëm-dhimi 5 

Thuaj(o, Muhamed a.s.): "Ejani t'ju lexojë atë që me të vërtetë ju ndaloi Zoti juaj: të mos i shoqëroni Atij asnjë send, të silleni mirë me prindërit, të mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj për shkak të varfërisë, sepse Ne u ushqejmë juve dhe ata, të mos u afroheni mëkateve (prstitucion etj.) të hapta apo të fshehta, mos e mbytni njeriun sepse mbytjen e tij e ndaloi All-llahu, përpos kur është me vend (ne pajtim me sheriatin Islam). Këto janë porositë e Tij, kështu të mendoni thellë.(En`am 151)

Të mirat që rrjedhin prej këtij Ajeti

1.Që shirku 6 është prej xhunaheve më të mëdhaja dhe asnjë vepër nuk pranohet nga Allahu (svt) nëse përmban shirk në vete, dhe për shkak të rëndësis së tij, Allahu (svt) e ka cekë më së pari.

2.Obligimi që fëmijët të nderojn me devotshmëri prindërit.

3.Ndalimi që të mbyten fëmijët tuaj -dhe kjo përfshin abortimin nëse bëhet pas 40 ditëve prej fillimit të shtatzanis.7

4.Që Allahu (svt) ka marr përgjegjësi që ta furnizoj gjithë njerzimin.

5.Tentimi për të penguar shtatzanin prej frikës nga varfëria është një prej veprave të kohës së xhahiljetit (injorancës).

6.Ndalimi për të bërë mëkate të paturpshme, siq është zinaja (prostitucion) dhe të gjitha që të qojnë tek ato (takime,kalime etj.) 

7.Ndalimi që të mbytet gjdo person që është bërë haram nga Allahu (svt), përveq qka është e ligjëshme.

8.Allahu (svt) nuk e ka definu këtu se qka është e ligjëshme, por Pejgamberi (saas) ka cekë diqka për këtë në hadith të vërtet, për zina pas nderit, kufër pas besimit dhe marrjen e jetës për jetë.8

Lidhshmëria e ajetit me qështjen e Tevhidit

Ajeti jep vërejtje kundër shirkut të gjdo forme.

Transmetohet nga Muadh Ibn Xhabal (ra) Qoft Allahu i kënaqur me atë, që ai ka thënë: ”Isha duke kaluru prapa Pejgamberit (saas) në gomar kur ai me tha mua: ”O, Muadh! A e din se qka është e drejta e Allahut (svt) ndaj robit të Tij dhe qka është e drejta e robëve ndaj Allahu (svt)?” Unë thash: ”Allahu (svt) dhe i Dërduari i Tij e din më së mirti. ”Ai (saas) tha: ”E drejta e Allahu (svt) ndaj robëve të Tij është që ata ta adhurojn Atë dhe mos të shoqërojn asgjë me Atë; dhe e drejta e robëve ndaj Allahut (svt) është që ata që nuk shoqërojn askënd me Atë të mos dënohen.” Unë thash: ”O, i Dërguari i Allahut (svt)! A mos duhet që ti njoftoj njerzit (për këtë)?” Ai (saas) tha: ”Mos i njofto ata, me që rast ata do të mbështetën në atë.” (Nga Buhariu dhe Muslimi)

Muadh Ibn Xhabal (ra) na informon se një ditë ai ishte duke kalëru prapa Pejgamerit në gomar, dhe ai dëshiroj që ti bëjë mirë me përgjegjen e disa pytjeve të veqanta: Në mënyr që ta bëjë këtë, ai vendosi që ta pyes Muadhin disa pyetje retorike për ta nxitur kuriozitetin e tij. Muadhi nuk rrezikoj me mendime në atë qështje në të cilën nuk kishte dije, dhe pra ju përgjigj se Allahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij e dinë më së mirti. Pra Pejgameri i spjegoi dy të Vërteta të rëndësishme: Obligimin që Allahu e ka vu ndaj robëve të Tij, dhe Bujarin dhe Mirësin që e ka bërë detyrë ndaj Vetvetës. Dhe për arsye se Muadhi ishte shumë i kujdesëshëm për mirëqenjën dhe lumturin e Muslimanëve, ai kërkoi lejen e Pejgamberit që ti informoi ata për këtë lajmë të mirë, por Pejgamberi e refuzoj kërkesën e tij se kishte frik se Muslimanët do të mbështetën në këtë premtim dhe do të ndalen prej garimit me njëri tjetërin në vepra të mira që i shlyen veprat e këqija dhe i ngrit ata në pozit. Sidoqoft, eventualisht, Muadhi i informoi ata për këtë, prej frikës se mos po fsheh diqka prej Udhëzimit prej tyre edhe pse arsyeja e vërejtjes së Pejgamberit ndaj popullit të tij që të mos mbështetën përmbi këto fjalë është i qartë.

Të mirat që rrjedhin prej këtij Ajeti

1.Lejushmëria që të kalërosh prapa dikujt, nëse nuk e ngarkon për se tëpërmi shtazën për kalërim.

2.Butësia e Pejgamerit në ndarjen e gomarit me tjetërin.

3.Dhë që djersa e gomarit nuk është papastërti.

4.Virtyti i Muadh Ibn Xhabalit (ra).

5. Që të pyesësh në mënyrë retorike është mënyrë Islamike e mësimit.

6. Ndalimi i njeriut që të rrezikoj në diskutimin e qështjeve në të cilat nuk ka dije.

7. Që obligimi i robit ndaj Allahut është që ta adhuroj Atë të Vetmin.

8. Që ai që vdes duke besu dhe praktiku Tevhidin është i shpëtuar prej dënimit të Zjarrit të xhehenemit përderisa nuk bënë ndonjë prej mëkateve të mëdha që do ta bëjë atë që të dënohet në Zjarr.

9. Sidoqoft është cekë në hadith të vërtet se Pejgameri ka thënë: ”Kushdo që e fsheh diturin, Allahu do ta bëjë të vesh rroba të zjarrit në Ditën e Ringjalljes,”9 këtu nuk ka kundërthënje, sepse ndalimi në fshehjen e dituris në hadithin e më sipërm është i përgjithshëm ndërsa hadithi i parë përmban lejime të të ndaluarit në rrethana të veqanta: E lejon që të fshehet dituria nëse egziston frika se me tregimin e saj do të shkaktoj fitne (qrregullim) ose do të shkaktoj grindje në komunitetin Musliman.

Rëndësia e Tevhidit dhe qfar mëkate largon ai

Allahu, thotë: 

Ata që besuan dhe besimin e tyre nuk e ngatërruan me besim të kotë, atyre u takon të jenë të sigurt dhe ata janë në rrugë të drejtë.(En`am 82)

Të mirat që rrjedhin prej këtij Ajeti

1.Kur besimi të përzihet me shirk nuk ka asnjë vlerë.

2. Shirku referohet si zullum (bërje keq, ti bësh shok Allahut etj.) nga Allahu.

3.Kushdo që nuk e ngatrron besimin e tij me shirk i premtohet shpëtim prej dënimit të botës tjetër.

Lidhshmëria e ajetit me qështjen e Tevhidit

Se ajeti vërteton se kushdo që vdes duke praktikuar Tevhidin, duke ju kthyer Allahut me pendim prej mëkateve të mëdha që i ka bërë, do të jetë i shpëtuar prej dënimit me zjarr; dhe kushdo që vdes duke praktiku Tevhidin, duke qenë se ka bërë mëkate të mëdha dhe nuk është pendu, do të jetë i shpëtuar nga të qëndruarit e përjetshëm në Zjarr (sidoqoft ai ka mundësi të dënohet aty, ose të jetë i falur ashtu si Allahu Dëshiron).

Transmetohet nga Ubadah Ibn As-Sami (ra) që ai ka thënë: ”I Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë;

”Kushdo që dëshmon se askush nuk meriton të adhurohet përveq Allahut (svt), Të Vetemit, pa shokë, dhe që Muhamedi është robi i Tij dhe I Derguar dhe që Isa (as) është rob i Tij dhe I Dërguar, dhe Fjala e Tij që është miratu ndaj Merjemit, dhe një Shpirt (i krijuar) nga Ai, dhe që Xheneti dhe Xhehenemi janë realitet, Allahu do ta pranoj atë në Xhenet, qkado që të kenë qenë veprat e tij.”(Buhari)

Ky hadith na tregon se kushdo që e shqipton shehadetin 10 duke e kuptu domethënjen e tij dhe të vepruarit simbas tij në adhurimin e vet, pranimin e të besuarit të tij në statutin e Muhamedit si rob dhe i Dërguar i Allahut dhe gjithashtu të besosh në statutin e Isait si rob dhe i Dërguar i Allahut dhe që është kriju nga Fjala e Allahut: ”Bëhu!” nga Merjemi (as) dhe Ai e mbrojti prej thënjeve kundër saj nga Jehudit e ligë, të pranosh besimin tëndë në Xhenet për besimtarët dhe Xhehenemin për pabesimtarët, dhe ai që vëdes në këtë gjendje do të hyj në Xhenet, përkundër veprave të tij.

Të mirat që rrjedhin nga ky hadith

1 Që shehadeti i Muslimanit është thelb i fesë.

2.Dhe shehadeti nuk vlen përveq nga ai që e kupton domethënjën e tij dhe të veproj simbas tij (shehadetit)

3.Të cekurit së bashku e shkallës së Pejgamerve si rob dhe të Dërguar është refuzim ndaj atyre që e teprojn me pohimet e tyre për Muhamedin .11

4.Vërtetimi i shkallës së Isait (as) si rob i Allahut dhe i Dërguar, dhe kjo është kundërshtim ndaj krishterve që pohojn se Isa (as) është zot.

5.Vërtetimi i atributit të Allahut e të Folurit.

6.Që Isa (as) është kriju nga Merjemi me Fjalën e Tij: ”Bëhu!” pa babë, dhe ky është refuzim kundër thënjeve të Jehudive, që e akuzojn Merjemin për mëkat të zinas.

8.Vërtetim për egzistencën e Xhenetit dhe Xhehenemit.

9.Dhe që Muslimani gjunahqar (mëkatar) nuk do të qëndroj në zjarr të Xhehenemit përgjithmonë.

Itban (ra) transmeton se Pejgameri ka thënë:

”Në të vërtet, Allahu e ka ndalu prej Xhehenemit një person që dëshmon që askush nuk meriton të adhurohet përveq Allahut, duke mos kërku asgjë me atë përveq Fytyrës së Allahut.”(Buhariu dhe Muslimi)

Ky Hadith na informon se Allahu, do ti shpëton prej dënimit të zjarrit të Xhehenemit të gjithë ata që dëshmojn Njësin e Tij dhe veprojn në pajtim me të (shehadet), duke mos pas për qëllim përveq që ti afrohen Allahut, pa rrija 12 dhe pa sum`ah 13

Të mirat që rrjedhin nga ky hadith

1.Askush që beson sinqerisht në Njësin e Allahut nuk do të hyj në Xhehenem.

2.Që fjalët dhe veprat nuk vlejn po të mos kesh qëllimin që të jesh më afër Allahut.

3.Vërtetimi i Atributit të Allahut të Fytyrës.

Transmetohet nga Abu Said Al-Khudri (ra) prej të Derguarit të Allahut që ai ka thënë: ”Musa tha: ”O, Rabb (Zot)! Më mëso diqka me të cilën do të përkujtoj Ty dhe të bëjë dua Ty” Allahu Tha: ”Thuaj, o, Musa: ”La ilahe ilAllah. 14”Musai tha: ”O, Rab! Të gjith robët e Tu e thonë atë. ”Allahu i tha: ”O, Musa! Edhe nëse shtat qiejt dhe e gjithë ajo që përmbajn përveq Meje 15 dhe gjithashtu shtat tokat, të gjitha veri në një anë të peshojes dhe La ilahe ilAllah vendose në anën tjetër, e fundit (pra La ilahe ilAllah ) është më e rëndë se ato.”16

Të mirat që rrjedhin nga ky hadith

1.Që është e lejuar që ti lutesh Allahut për diqka të veqant për veten tuaj.

2. Që Pejgamberët nuk kan dije për tjetër përveq qka Allahu i ka informu ata.

3.Vërtetimi i Atributit të Allahut i të Folurit.

4.Evidenc se qiejt përmbajn banorë.

5. Fakti se shtat tokat janë, sikurse shtat qiejt, të banuara.

6. Argument për dallimin e disa veprave ndaj të tjerave.

7. Dhe që Hadithi qart tregon për vlerën dhe madhështin e La ilahe ilAllah.

Transmetohet që Anasi (ra) ka thënë: ”E kam ndëgju të Derguarin e Allahut duke thënë: ”Allahu, Tha: ”O, bir i Ademit (as)! Po të vijsh te Unë me tërë botën të mbushur me gjunahe, dhe të më takosh Mua pa më bërë shokë me ndonjë gjë, Unë do të vij te ti me të njëjtën sasi të faljes.”17

Allahu na informon ne këtë hadith Kudësi18 se kushdo që vdes , sinqerisht duke besuar në Njësin e Allahut duke i refuzuar të gjitha mënyrat e Shirkut, Allahu do të ia zavendësoj veprat e këqija me të mira, edhe nëse mëkatet e tij e mbushin tokën apo gati e mbushin.

Të mirat që rrjedhin nga ky hadith

1.Vërtetimi i Atributit të Allahut i të Folurit.

2.Fakt për gjersin e Gjenerozitetit dhe Mëshirës së Allahut.

3.Që të vdesish në gjendje duke besu në Njësin e Allahut është kushtë për të fituar Faljen e Allahut; dhe kjo qështje kërkon sqarim:

a. Kushdo që ka vdek në Shirk Ekber,19 do të jetoj në zjarr të Xhehenemit përgjithmonë.

b. Kushdo që ka vdek, duke refuzuar që të dyjat Shirk Ekber dhe Shirk Esger,20 do të jetojë në Xhenet përgjithmonë.

c. Kushdo që vdes pa bërë Shirk Ekber, por ka qenë fajtor për një sasi të vogël të Shirkut Esger, nëse veprat e mira vien më rëndë se mëkatet e tij, do të hyj në Xhenet.

d. Kushdo që ka vdek pa bërë Shirk të Madh, por ka qenë fajtor për një sasi të vogël të Shirkut të Vogël, nëse mëkatet janë më të rënda se sa veprat e mira, do të hyjn në Zjarr, por nuk do të qëndroj aty përgjithmonë.

----------


## kuds

Kushdo që e përmbush kërkesën e Teuhidit do të hyjë në Xhenet pa llogari 

 Allahu, thotë: 
"Vërtet, Ibrahimi ka qenë Umet [lider, i mirë dhe i drejt] i ndëgjueshëm ndaj Allahut,Hanifen [nuk e ka adhuru askend përveq Allahut], dhe nuk ka qenë nga idhujtarët." (Kur'an 16:120)

Allahu, na informon në ajetin e Tij se Lajmëruesi i Tij, Ibrahimi (a.s.) ka qenë udhëheqës në fe, mësues i së mirës, gjdoherë i butë dhe i dëgjueshëm ndaj Rabit (Zotit) të tij; dhe e ka refuzuar Shirkun (idhujtarin), në të gjitha manifestimet (format) dhe i është përkushtuar adhurimit ndaj Allahut, Të Vetmit, duke mos rënë në Shirk, qoft në fjalë, vepra apo besim.
Të mirat që rrjedhin nga ky ajet

1.Se Teuhidi është baza e tërë fesë.
2.Të obliguarit në pasimin e Ibrahimit, duke adhuruar Allahun sinqerisht ,Të Vetmin.
3.Eshtë obligim për daiun (davetxhiun) 1 që të jetë shembull i mirë për njerëzit në të gjitha ato që i bënë.
4.Natyra e pandryshuar e adhurimit të vërtet siq është pa në shembullin e Pejgamberve.
5.Teuhidi nuk është i pranueshëm nëse nuk e refuzon Shirkun.
6.Refuzimi i pohimeve të Kurejshëve në ditët e xhahiljetit se praktikimi i Shirkut të tyre ka qenë të pasuarit e fesë së Ibrahimit.
Lidhshmëria e këtij ajeti me temën e Teuhidit

Se ajeti vërteton se kushdo që është shëmbëlltyr e këtyre katër karakteristikave, e ka fitu të drejtën për Xhenet, sikurse që ka bërë Ibrahimi (as), pa llogari apo pa dënim.
Allahu, thot:

"Dhe ata që jetojn në frikrespekt ndaj Rabbit (Zotit) të tyre; Dhe ata të cilët u besojnë argumenteve të Zotit të vet,Dhe ata, të cilët nuk i bashkangjesin askend [në adhurim] si shok me Zotin e tyre,dhe,ata të cilët japin (sadaka-zeqatë) atë qe e japin me zemrat e tyre plot frikë [se a u është pranuar apo jo sadakaja] sepse ata janë të sigurt se do të kthehen te Zoti i tyre"(Kur'an 23:57-60)

Në këtë ajet, Allahu, i përshkruan Besimtarët me katër atributet e tyre për të cilat meritojn lavdrim dhe rekomendim: Kanë frikë për dënimin e Rabit të tyre, ata besojn në Shenjat e shpallura të Allahut dhe Shenjat e Tij Natyrale (planetet, yjet, stinët, shtazët, zogjët, pemët etj.) që vërtetojn për egzistimin e Tij dhe vërtetësia e Porosis së Muhamedit a.s., dhe ata janë të udhëzuar nga këto Shenja dhe nuk i bëjnë shok Allahut, qoft ajo haptazi, apo fshehurazi; dhe për shkak të besimit të tyre të fortë, kanë frikë se Allahu nuk do të ia pranoj sadakan dhe veprat e mira të tyre; dhe Allahu dëshmon për garimi e tyre ndërmjet veti në kryerjen e veprave të mira, dhe Ai na informon neve se ata i tejkalojn të tjerët duke vepruar ashtu.

Të mirat që rrjedhin nga ky ajet

1. Obligimi për frikë ndaj Allahut.
2. Obligimi për të besuar në shenjat e Allahut.
3. Të ndaluarit e shirkut në të gjitha manifestimet e tij.
4. Merakosja e Besimtarëve se a do të ju pranohen apo jo veprat e tyre.
5.Preferimi për të bërë gara me të tjerët në kryerjën e veprave të mira.

Lidhshmëria e këtij ajeti me temën e Teuhidit

Ajeti vërteton se kushdo që posedon këto katër atribute dhe e pastron vetën nga Shirku i cili i zhduk veprat e mira, do të ketë të drejt të hyjë në Xhenet pa llogari dhe pa dënim për arsye se ai ka arritur Teuhidin më të pastër dhe ky është shpërblimi i tij.
Eshtë transmetuar në autoritet të Husain Ibn `Abdul-Rahmaan se ai ka thënë: "Unë isha me Sa`id Ibn Xhubeirin dhe ai pyeti: "Kush nga ju pa mbrëm yllin godites?" Unë u përgjigja: "Unë e pash atë, dhe i sqarova atij se une nuk isha në namaz, sepse isha therrur (nga skorpioni). Ai pyeti: "Atëherë qbëre ti?" "Unë përdora rukja,"2 ju përgjigja. Ai tha: "Qka të bëri që ta bësh atë?" Unë u përgjigja: "Kam ndëgjuar një hadith prej Ash-Sh`abi." Ai pyeti: "Qfar të tregoi ai ty?" Unë thashë: "Ai transmetoi nga Buraidah Al-Husajibi, që tha se rukja nuk është e lejuar përveq se në dy raste: "Al-`ain 3 dhe kafshime."Ai tha: "Ai që e kufizon vetën se qka ka ndëgjuar, ka bërë mirë; por Ibn Abazi (ra) na ka raportuar neve se Pejgameri a.s. ka thënë: "Të gjithë popujt janë bërë që të kalojn pran meje, dhe unë pash një Pejgamber a.s. me një grup të vogël, dhe Pejgamber a.s. me një apo dy njerëz, dhe Pejgamber a.s. me askend.Pastaj më është treguar një numër i madhë i njerëzve për të cilin mendova se është Umeti 4 im, por më është thënë mua: "Ky është Musa (a.s.) dhe populli i tij."Më pastaj unë shikova dhe pash një grumbull të madhë për të cilin më është thënë:"Këta janë populli yt:Në mesin e tyre janë shtatdhjetmijë që do të hyjn në Xhenet pa llogari apo pa u dënuar."Pastaj ai a.s. u ngrit dhe vajti te shtëpia e tij, dhe njerëzit filluan të diskutojn se kush munden me qenë: Disa prej tyre thanë: "Ndoshta janë Shokët e Lajmëtarit të Alllahut a.s. ; të tjerët thanë: "Ndoshta janë ata që kanë lindë në Islam dhe nuk i kanë bërë shok Allahut asnjëherë.Derisa ata ishin duke biseduar për këtë, Lajmëtari i Alllahut a.s. dual dhe e iformuan atë (për qka kishin biseduar). Ai tha: "Ata janë të cilët nuk mjekojn veten e tyre me rukja, dhe as që përdorin mjekimin me të djegur, dhe as që besojn në shenja të mira apo të këqija - por mbështetën në besën e Zotit të tyre (Vetëm)."Ukkashah Ibn Mihsan (ra) u ngrit lartë dhe tha:"Lute Allahun për mua që të jem njëri prej tyre.: Ai tha:"Ti je njëri prej tyre." Pastaj një njeri tjetër u ngrit dhe tha: "Lute Allahun për mua që unë (gjithashtu) të jem njëri prej tyre." Ai a.s. tha:" Ukkashah ta ka kaluar ty." (Transmetuar nga Bukhariu dhe Muslimi)

Husain Ibn `Abdul-Rahman (ra) na informon neve për një diskutim që kishte ndodhur ndërmjet atij dhe nje Tabi`init 5, Sa'id Ibn Xhubairit, në lidhje me përdorimin e rukjas, në bazë të faktit se Husainin e kishte kafshuar nje skorpion, ku ai ju kthy rukjas, në bazë të Sunetit, 6.

Kur Saidi e pyeti atë për fakt për atë, ai e informoi atë për një Hadith të Ash-Sha`bit që e lejon përdorimin e rukjas për mjekim të al-ain dhe kafshimit. Saidi e lavderoi atë për zbatimin e hadithit, por i tregoi një Hadith që flet për refuzimin e rukjes - Hadithin e Ibni Abazit (ra) që gjithashtu cekë djegëjen dhe besimin në shenja (fat), dhe kërkon nga ne që të kemi besim të plot në Allahun, dhe të mbështetetmi në Atë, Vetëm; dhe thotë se kur Ukkashah (ra) kërkoi nga Pejgamberi a.s. që ta lus Allahun që ta bëjë atë njërin prej atyre shtatdhjetmijëve që do të hyjn në Xhenet pa llogari dhe pa u dënuar, Ai a.s. e informoi atë se ai është njëri prej tyre, por kur një njeri tjetër bëri të njëjtën kërkes, Lajmëtari i Allahut butësish, por vendosmërisht mbylli derën e kërkesave të mëtutjeshme duke thënë:" Ukkashah (ra) ta ka kaluar ty."

Të mirat që rrjedhin nga ky hadith
1.Që Selefët7 e kanë pas zakon që të largohen nga rija dhe gjdo gjë që qon kah ajo.
2.Të obliguarit për të pyetur për fakte para se të pranosh diqka në fe.
3.Lejushmëria e përdorimit të rukjas për al -ain dhe për të kafshuarit, me kusht që rukja të jetë nga llojet zbatuar me Sheriat 8 -nga Kurani dhe duat e vërteta të Pejgamberit a.s në gjuhën Arabe.
4. Dituria e thellë e Selefëve.
5. Të vepruarit në pajtueshmëri me Kuranin dhe Sunetin vije para të gjitha opinioneve.
6. Virtyti i Selefëve dhe sjellja e mirë e tyre dhe butësia gjatë dhënjes së dituris Islame.
7. Dallimi në numrin e pasuesve të një Pejgameri ndaj tjetrit, dhe që disa Pejgamer nuk kanë pasues fare.
8. Numri i pasuesve që një person mund ti ket nuk është e domosdoshme të kuptohet vërtetësia apo gënjeshtria e porosis.
9. Virtyti i Musait (a.s.) dhe popullit të tije.
10. Epërsia e Umetit të Muhamedit a.s. në krahasim me popujt tjerë.
11.Dashuria e Sahabëve për të gjitha veprat e mira.
12. Lejushmëria e pjesmarrjes në debate në qështje fetare.
13. Kushdo që i posedon katër atributet e cekura në Hadith, e ka përsosur Teuhidin dhe do të hyjë në Xhenet.
14. Lejueshmëria e të kërkuarit ndaj personit të vyrtytëshëm që ta lus Allahun për neve.
15. Se nuk ka kundërthënje ndërmjet Hadithit të Ash-Sha`bit - i cili lejon rukjan kur kushtet e pranimit të saja përmbushen - dhe Hadithit te Ibni Abazit (ra) - i cili ndalon rukjan kur ato kushte nuk përmbushen.
Lidhshmëria e këtij Hadithi në lidhje me Temën e Teuhidit
Kushdo që i posedon katër atributet e cekura në Hadith, e ka përsosur Teuhidin dhe do të hyjë në Xhenet pa dhënë llogari apo pa u denuar.

Shënime
1. Daija: Ai që i thirr njerëzit për në Islam.
2. Rukja: Të recitosh pjes nga Kur`ani (p.sh. Kuran Al-Fatiha), ose ta lutësh Allahun (svt), duke përdorur fjal të përshkruara nga lajmëtari i Allahut a.s. në Hadith të vërtet, në mënyrë që të lirohesh nga smundja.
3.Al-'ain: Syri i keq.
4.Umeti: Komuniteti
5. Taabi'i: Muslimani i cili i ka takuar dhe ka raportuar nga një apo më shumë Shokë të Pejgamerit a.s.
6. Sunet: Fjalët dhe veprat e Pejgamerit a.s. dhe atyre që ai i ka pëlqyer.
7.Selef: Gjeneratë ë më herëshme e devotëshme e Muslimanëve.
8. Shariati: Ligji Islamik.

----------


## kuds

Kuds kujdes me fjalorin.

----------


## kuds

> Me qe u permend Bin Ladeni!
> 
> Bin laden as qe ka lidhje me fene islame.....ai eshte produkt i shume ekstremeve te marra ne nje gjelle te formes "turli" i cili gatuhet me patate, bizele, patellxhana etj prej perimeve.
> Bin Laden mori nga Vehabizmi formen e doktrines se te qenit vetem ai dhe ndjekesit e tij musliman, ndersa te tjeret qafira,....
> mori prej Neo-khavarixheve doktrinen se "ai qe gjykon me gje tjeter perpos fjales se Allahut eshte qafir" sic ndodhi ne kohen e Imam Aliut kur kryen marrveshjen me Muawijen.
> Mori nga Shiizmi formen me te keqe te te qenit shiit i cili fton ne lufte pa urdher te Khalifes.
> Dhe s'ka te beje fare me luften qe bejne popujt per vetmbrojtje!


quote.......


A është të gjykuarit me ligj tjetër përveq ligjit të Allahut Kufr Ekber 

 " Nga tekstet Hyjnore që përmendëm bëhet më se e qartë se, ai i cili pason ligje të fabrikuara, të ligjësuara nga Shejtani përmes gjuhëve të eulijave të tij dhe të cilat kundërshtojnë atë që All-llahu Xhele ve´Ala ligjësoi përmes gjuhës së Dërguarve të Tij [alejhime selam], askush nuk dyshon në Kufrin dhe në Shirkun e tyre , përveç atyre të cilëve All-llahu ua ka marrë të pamurit dhe i ka verbuar ndaj Dritës së Shpalljes!"
[Alaamah Muhammad Al-Ameen Ash-Shanqeetee]

Shaikh ul-Islaam Ibn Taymiyyah ka thënë: 

" Dhe është e njohur nga nevojshmëria e Dinit të Muslimanëve dhe nga pajtueshmëria e të gjithë Muslimanëve se, kush pason Sheriat (ligj) tjetër nga Sheriati i Muhammedit [SalAllahu Alejhi ve Selem), atëherë ky është Kafir dhe ky është sikurse kufri i atij që beson në një pjesë të Librit, ndërsa mohon një pjesë tjetër të Librit."
[Al Fataawa, Vol. 28/524]
El-Haafidh Ibn Katheer ka thënë:

" Andaj, ai që le Sheriatin (Ligjin) e qartë, i cili i është shpallur Muhammed Ibn Abdullahut [SalAllahu Alejhi ve Selem] - Vulës së Profetëve, dhe merr Hukmin nga tjerë pos tij nga ligjet e Kufrit të cilat janë anuluara, ai nuk ka besuar. Prandaj, si është gjendja e atyre që marrin Hukmin nga 'Jasaak'-u (ligji i Tatarëve, të cilët përzien rregullat e Sheriatit me rregulla të shpikura) dhe i japin përparësi ?! Ai që vepron kështu ka bërë kufr (nuk ka besuar) sipas Ixhmasë së Muslimanëve"
[Al-Bidaayah wa Nihaayah, Vol. 13/ 119]
Shaikh 'Abdul-'Azeez Ibn 'Abdullaah Ibn Baaz ka thënë:

" Nuk ka Iman (besim) ai i cili beson se ligjet e njerëzve dhe mendimet e tyre janë superiore (kanë përparësi) ndaj Hukmit të All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij, apo e barazon me të, apo ia gjasonë atij ose e len apo e zëvendëson me ligje të fabrikuara dhe institucione të shpikura nga njerëzit, edhe nëse ai beson se Ligjet e All-llahut janë më përfshirëse dhe më të drejta."
[Risalaat Wujoob Tah'keem Sharee'at Allaah f. 39, që pason Risalaat Tah'keem Al-Qawaneen publikuar nga Daar Al-Muslim]

Shaikh Muhammad Ibn Saalih al-'Uthaymeen ka thënë:

" Lloji i parë është kur Hukmi i All-llahut është larguar dhe zëvendësuar me një Hukm Tagutësh, ashtu që Hukmi i Sheriatit është eliminuar nga mesi i popullit dhe në vend të tij vendoset një Hukm tjetër nga fabrikimet e njerëzve dhe ata largojnë ligjet e Sheriatit rreth Mu´amilah (marrëdhënieve ndërnjerëzore) dhe vendosin në vend të tij ligje të fabrikuara dhe kjo, pa dyshim, është Istib´daal (zëvendësim) i Sheriatit të All-llahut Subhanehu ve Teala me diçka tjetër. Dhe kjo është Kufr që largon nga Mileti (Islam sh.p.) sepse ky person vendos veten në nivel të Krijuesit, sepse ai shara´a (ligjësoi) për robët e All-llahut atë për të cilën All-llahu Te´ala nuk e autorizoi, dhe kjo është Shirk sipas Fjalëve të Tij Teala:

" Apo kanë ata shokë e të barabartë me All-llahun (zota të rremë të tyre) të cilët kanë themeluar e përcaktuar për ta ndonjë fe të cilën nuk e ka urdhëruar e përcaktuar All-llahu?" [Esh Shura, 21]
[Fiqh Al-' Eebaadaat, #60] 
Shaikh Muhammad Naasiruddin Al-Albaanee: në një nga ligjeratat e tija të inqizuara në audio-kaseta, në të cilën ai përshkruan një argumentim të cilin ka pasur me njërin rreth Tekfirit të Mustafa Ataturkut, sekularistit i cili konvertoi konstitucionin e Turqisë nga Sheriati i shkollës juridike Hanefite, në ligje të shpikura njerëzore, ai thotë:

" Unë ia bëra të qartë atij (bashkëbiseduesit) se Muslimanët nuk i bënë Tekfir Ataturkut, i cili ishte musliman. Jo. (Ata bënë ashtu) kur ai u distancua nga Islami, kur ai ua implementoi Muslimanëve një institucion tjetër se Institucioni Islam. Dhe nga kjo ishte shembulli i barazimit të trashëgueshmërisë së mashkullit dhe të femrës. Ndërsa, All-llahu thotë: ' ...mashkullit i takon hise dy fish më shumë se sa femrës...' Dhe pastaj, ai ia obligoi popullit turk Koben ( mbulesën - kësulën turke të kokës)"
[Fataawa Ash-Shaykh al-Albaanee wa-Maqara'netihah bi'Fatawaa Al-' Ulaama, f. 263 nga kaseta e tij nr.171]

Shaikh Mahmood Shaakir ka thënë: 

" Andaj, pyetja e tyre nuk ishte pyetja e Ibadijes drejtuar Abi Mexhlis-it rreth tefsirit të këtij Ajeti - rreth të cilit Mub´tadah e kohës sonë pajtohen rreth çështjes së gjykimit në çështjet e pasurisë dhe gjakut me ligj që kundërshton Sheriatin e popullit të Islamit dhe jo në lidhje me vendosjen e një ligji mbi popullin e Islamit dhe imponimi ndaj tyre që të marrin gjykim prej tjetërkujt pos rregullave të All-llahut në Librin e Tij dhe në gjuhën e të Dërguarit të Tij. Andaj, ky veprim largon nga Hukmi i All-llahut dhe bga Dini i Tij dhe vendos ligjet e Kufarëve mbi Ligjin e All-llahut, Subhabehu ve Te´ala dhe kjo është Kufër. Anjëri nga populli i Kibles, me gjithë dallimet e tyre, nuk dyshon në Kufrin e atij që flet apo thërret në këtë."
[Nga komentimi i tij në " Tafseer At-Tabaree" Vol. 10/ 348]

Alaamah Muhammad Al-Ameen Ash-Shanqeetee ka thënë:

" Nga tekstet Hyjnore që përmendëm bëhet më se e qartë se, ai i cili pason ligje të fabrikuara, të ligjësuara nga Shejtani përmes gjuhëve të eulijave të tij dhe të cilat kundërshtojnë atë që All-llahu Xhele ve´Ala ligjësoi përmes gjuhës së Dërguarve të Tij [alejhime selam], askush nuk dyshon në Kufrin dhe në Shirkun e tyre , përveç atyre të cilëve All-llahu ua ka marrë të pamurit dhe i ka verbuar ndaj Dritës së Shpalljes!"
[Adhwaa Al-Bayaan, Vol. 4/ 82-85] 

Shaikh Saalih al-Fowzaan ka thënë:

" Kush merr Hukm nga tjerët përveç në Ligjin të All-llahut, nga të gjitha institucionet e shpikura njerëzore, atëherë ai i ka marrur implikuesit e këtyre ligjeve dhe ata të cilët gjykojnë me to si shokë (partnerë) me All-llahun në legjislacionin e tij. Ai Te´ala ka thënë: ' A kanë ata partnerë (shokë) të cilët u kanë lajuar atyre atë që All-lahu nuk e ka lejuar?' Dhe Ai ka thënë: ' Dhe nëse ju iu nënshtroheni atyre, atëherë ju jeni Mushkrikin.' " 
[Al-Irshaad ila'Saheeh Al-' Atiqaad, Vol. 1/ 72]

Dhe pastaj, pasi që transmetoi atë që El-Hafidh Ibn Kethir ka shkruar rreth Tatarëve dhe 'El Jasik'-ut, ai tha:

" Dhe siç ai përmendi ligjin e Tatarëve dhe gjykoi mbi të me Kufr, ato që vendosin në vend të Sheriatit Islam janë ligje të fabrikuara, të cilat - në kohën tonë - janë implementuar si burime të ligjeve në shumë shtete dhe Sheriati Islam është mospërfillës në krahasim me to, përveç në ' çështje personale' si i quajnë ata."
[Al-Irshaad ila'Saheeh Al-' Atiqaad, Vol. 1/ 74]

Shaikh 'Umar al-Ashqar ka thënë:

" Nga ky sqarim neve na bëhet e qartë se, egzistojnë dy lloje të atyre që kanë rënë në Kufr, rreth të cilit nuk ka dyshim. Të parët janë ata që gjykojnë me atë që All-llahu nuk ka shpallur, dhe ata të cilët fabrikojnë (shpikin) ligje të cilat kundërshtojnë Ligjin e All-llahut dhe e implementojnë atë mbi popull, dhe Ixhmaja mbi kufrin e tyre nuk ka dyshim."
[Al-Sharee'ah Al-Eelaheeyah, f. 179] 
'Alaamah Muhammad Ibn Ibraaheem Aal-Ash-Shaykh ka thënë:

" I pesti, dhe ky është më i madhi dhe më përfshirësi dhe kundërshtimi më i qartë i Sheriatit dhe kryeneçësia ndaj ligjeve të tij dhe fyerja ndaj All-llahut dhe Dërguarit të Tij dhe kundërshtim i gjyqeve të Sheriatit në bazat dhe degët e tyre dhe llojet e tyre dhe paraqitjet e tyre dhe gjykimet dhe implementimet, referimet dhe aplikimet e tyre. Ashtu sikurse gjyqet e Sheriatit referohen në Librin e All-llahut dhe në Sunnetin e të Dërguarit të Tij, poashtu këto gjyqe kanë referimet e tyre, e që janë ligjet e përmbledhura nga shumë legjislacione dhe ligje siç janë ligjet e Francës, Amerikës dhe Anglisë siedhe ligjeve tjera, dhe nga Medh´hebi i disa novatorëve (bidatxhijve) të cilët pohojnë se janë nën Sheriat. Dhe këto gjyqe tani janë plotësisht në funksionim në vendbanimet Islame, duke hyrë populli në to dita ditës, gjykatësit e tyre i gjykojnë ata me atë që kundërshton Sunnetin dhe Librin, me rregulla të atij ligji dhe ata ua imponojnë atë atyre dhe e aplikojnë mbi ta. Andaj, cili Kufër është mbi këtë Kufër dhe çka e anulon Shahadetin e Muhammedur Resul-Allah, nëse jo kjo?!"
[Tah'keem Al-Qawaneen] 

haikh 'Abdur-Razzaaq al-'Afeefee ka thënë:

" Së treti: ai i cili cilësohet me Islam dhe njeh ligjet e tij dhe pastaj fabrikon për popull ligje dhe ua bën atyre institucion për udhëheqje dhe gjykim dhe e din se kjo kundërshton ligjet e Islamit. Atëherë ai është Kafir, jashtë Miletit Islam. I njejtë është edhe Hukmi rreth atyre që përcaktojnë formimin e një komiteti apo komiteteve për këtë dhe urdhërohet populli që t´ia drejtojnë gjykimet e tyre këtyre institucioneve apo ligjeve apo detyron që të mirret gjykim prej tyre, derisa e din se ato kundërshtojnë Sheriatin Islam. Dhe i njejtë është edhe ai që gjykon me to dhe e implementon atë rreth çështjeve dhe ai që iu nënshtrohet atyre në këto gjykime nga vullneti i tij i lirë, sepse ai e din se kjo kundërshton Islamin. Andaj, të gjithë këta janë partnerë (shokë) në largimin e tyre nga Hukmi i All-llahut."
[Shubu'haat Howl As-Sunnah Wa-Risalaat Al-Hukm bi'Ghayr ma'Anzaal-Allaah, f. 64

Imaam Ahmad Shaakir ka thënë:

" Çështja e këtyre ligjeve të fabrikuara është e qartë si qartësia e diellit. Është kufër i qartë dhe nuk asgjë të fshehtë rreth saj dhe nuk ka asnjë arsyetim për ata që cilësohen me Islam (sh.p. që i thuan vetes Muslimanë), kushdo qofshin ata, të veprojnë në përputhshmëri me to, t´u binden atyre apo t´i aprovojnë ato.Andaj, çso njeri duhet të ketë kujdes dhe çdonjëri është përgjegjës për vetveten. Prandajm Ulematë duhet të bëjnë të qartë të vërtetën dhe të thuan atë që janë urdhëruar që t´a thojnë pa fshehur asgjë."
[Umdaat At-Tafseer Mukhtaasir Tafseer Ibn Katheer of Ahmad Shaakir, Vol. 4/ 173-174] 
Imaam Ibn Jareer At-Tabaree ka thënë:

" Ai Te´ala thotë se, ai që fshehë Hukmin e All-llahut, të cilin Ai ka shpallur në Librin e Tij dhe e ka bërë Ligj mes robërve - ashtu ata fshehin dhe gjykojnë me tjera pos tij, sikurse hukmi i Jehudëve rreth kurvërisë (zinasë) së të martuarve me rrahje me kamzhik dhe nxirje të fytyrave të tyre dhe fshehja e Hukmit rreth gurëzimit, siedhe gjykimi i tyre rreth vrasjeve të tyre me gjakë-shpagim të plotë ndërsa disave me gjysmën e gjakë-shpagimit. Ndërsa sa u përket njerëzve me tituj, atyre u jipet Kisaas, ndërsa njerëzve të thjeshtë u bëhet shpagim gjaku me para. Mirëpo, All-llahu i bëri ata të gjithë të njejtë në Teurat: ...të tillët janë Kafira. Ata ishin që fshehën të vërtetën, të cilën ata duhej të zbulonin dhe ta bënin të qartë. Dhe ata e fshehën atë prej popullit dhe u paraqitën atyre diçka tjetër dhe gjykuan mes tyre me të (me Hukmin e ndryshuar) për shkak të ryshfetit që morrën prej tyre."
(Ajo që At-Tabaree thotë këtu është se, ai konsideron që ky Ajet vlen për të gjithë ata që veprojnë sikurse Jehudët dhe nënkupton këtë Ajet si Kufër Ekber për të gjithë ata që veprojnë si vepruan ata.)
[ Tafseer Al-Tabaree, Vol. 4/ 592 ] 
Shaikh Muhammad al-Ghunaymaan është pyetur:

" Ai që len Hukmin e asaj që ka shpallur All-llahu; nëse ai bën gjykime të përgjithshme me ligje të fabrikuara, a ka bërë Kufër? Dhe a ka dallim në mes kësaj dhe atij i cili gjykon me Sheriat, mirëpo në ndonjë çështje ai kundërshton Sheriatin për shkak të epsheve apo ryshfetit, apo ndonjë arsyeje tjetër?"
Ai u përgjigj:

" Po, është Vaxhib të dallohet mes tyre. Ka dallim mes atij që hedh Hukmin e All-llahut, Xhele ve A´la, dhe e zëvendëson atë me gjykime përmes ligjeve dhe gjykimit të njerëzve. Ky është Kufër, i cili nxjerrë jashtë Miletit Islam. Mirëpo, ai që është Multezim (fetarisht i angazhuar) ndaj Dinit Islam pëveçse ai është i mosbindur dhe Dhalim duke pasuar epshet në disa prej Ah´kam-eve dhe shkon pas përfitimeve të Dunjas, duke pranuar se ai është Dhalim në këtë, atëherë kjo nuk është Kufër që njerrë prej Miletit. Dhe ai që, Hukmin e ligjeve e bën të barabartë me Hukmin e Sheriatit dhe e bën atë hallall, atëherë ky nuk ka bërë Kufër që njerrë nga Mileti, edhe nëse kjo ndodhë në një instancë (sh.p. rast)."
[Mujaalit Al-Mishkaat, Vol. 4/ 247]
Shaikh Ibn Qaasim ka thënë:

" Sikurse ata që udhëheqin me ligje të Xhahilijetit (shp.p. Injorancës) dhe ligje Internacionale, apo ndryshe ai që udhëhqeqë me diçka tjetër pos me atë që ka shpallur All-llahu, qoftë kjo udhëheqje me ligje apo me diçka që është shpikur e që nuk është nga Sheriati apo e afirmuar në Hukm, atëherë ai është Taghut nga Tawaghitët më të mëdhenjë."
[Nga komentimi i tij në "Usool ath-Thalaathah", f. 96 ] 

Shaikh Hammad Ibn 'Ateeq an-Najdee ka thënë:

" Dhe çështja e katërmbëdhjetë është marrja e Hukmit prej dikuj tjetër, përveç prej Librit të All-llahut dhe Dërguarit të Tij." 

Pastaj ai përmendi Fetvanë e Ibn Kethirit rreth Ajetit: " A janë duke kërkuar ata Hukmin e xhahilijetit?", të cilin kemi transmetuar më herët. Pastaj ai tha:

" Dhe në këtë kanë rënë popujt e Beduinëve dhe të ngjashëm me ta, duke marrur Hukmin nga traditat e baballarëve të tyre dhe prej asaj që patën aprovuar paraardhësit e tyre nga traditat e akuzuara, të cilat ata i etiketojnë me "Sheriat Rifaafah" dhe e vendosin para Librit të All-llahut dhe Sunnetit të Dërguarit të Tij. Andaj, ai që vepron kështu, ai është Kafir dhe është Vaxhib të luftohet ai, derisa të kthehet në Hukmin e All-llahut dhe të Dërguarit të Tij."
[Majmoo'at At-Tawheed, f.412

Shaikh 'Abdullaah Ibn Humayd ka thënë:

" Dhe ai që aprovon legjislacion të përgjithshëm ( Tashree' Al-' Aam ) dhe e aplikon mbi popull atë që kundërshton Hukmin e All-llahut, atëherë ky del nga Mileti si Kafir."
[A'hameeyaat Al-Jihaad" by 'Alee bin Nafee' Al-' Ilyaanee, f. 196]  

Shaikh Muhammad Hamad al-Faqeeh ka thënë:

" Dhe si këta ose (edhe) më të këqinjë janë ta që marrin fjalët e ligjeve të Kufarëve, me të cilat gjykojnë në qështje të gjakut dhe pasurisë dhe i vendosin këto para asaj që ata njohin dhe u është bërë e qartë prej Librit të All-llahut dhe Sunnetit të Dërguarit të Tij. Andaj ai, pa asnjë dyshim, është Murted nëse vazhdon në të dhe nuk i kthehet Hukmit të asaj që ka shpallur All-llahu dhe ai nuk do të ketë dobi nga asnjë emër me të cilin ai e etiketon veten, e as nga veprat tjera të jashtme që i bënë, sikurse Namati apo Agjërimi, apo diçka tjetër!" 
[Nga hamishi i "Fat'h Al-Majeed", f. 40

'Abdul-Lateef Ibn 'Abdur-Rahmaan (nip i Muhammad Ibn 'Abdul-Wahhabit): Kur u pyet rreth gjykimit të Beduinëve me traditat e baballarëve dhe gjyshërve të tyre:

" A mund t´i etiketojmë me Kufër, pasi që atyre u është bërë e qartë (se kjo nuk është e lejuar, ndërsa ata vazhdojnë)?" 
Ai u përgjigj: 

" Kush gjykon me diçka tjetër, pos me Librin e All-llahut dhe Sunnetin e Dërguarit të Tij, pasi që atij i është bërë e qartë (se kjo nuk është e lejuar), atëherë ai është Kafir. Ai, Te´ala ka thënë: ' Dhe kushdo që nuk gjykon me atë që All-llahu ka shpallur, të tillët janë Kafirun.' (Dhe Ai Te´ala, poashtu ka thënë :buzeqeshje:  ' A kërkojnë fe tjetër pos Fesë së All-llahut?' (Dhe Ai Te´ala, poashtu ka thënë :buzeqeshje:  ' A i keni parë ata (hipokritët) të cilët pohojnë se kanë besuar në atë që u është shpallur juve, dhe në atë që është shpallur para jush, dhe kërkojnë gjykim (në mosmarrëveshtjet e tyre) nga Taghutët (gjykatës të rrejshëm, etj.) ndërsa ata janë urdhëruar që t´i refuzojnë ata.' Dhe ka shumë Ajete me këtë kuptim." 
[Dur'ur As-Saneeyah fi'Al-Ajweebah An-Najdeeyah", Vol. 8/ 231 Publikuar nga "Dar Al-Iftaa' bil'Saudeeyah" 1385 H]

'Abdur-Rahmaan Ibn Hasan (nip i Muhammad Ibn 'Abdul-Wahhabit) ka thënë:

" Andaj, neve na është e qartë se Ajeti (9:31) vërteton se, ai që i nënshtrohet tjetërkujt pos All-llahut dhe Dërguarit të Tij, dhe nuk i merr Librin dhe Sunnetin, rreth çështjeve të bërjes hallall atë që All-lahu ka bërë haram apo bërjes haram atë që All-llahu ka bërë hallall, apo i nënshtrohet dikujt në mosnënshtrueshmëri ndaj All-llahut dhe pason në atë për të cilën All-llahu nuk i ka dhënë leje, atëherë ai ka marrur atë si zot dhe si objekt adhurues dhe e ka bërë shokë me All-llahun, dhe kjo kundërshton Teuhidin, që është Dini i All-llahut të cilin e shfaqin fjalët e Ikhlasit: ' La Ilahe il-lAllah'. (Kjo) sepse Ilah është ajo që adhurohet, dhe All-llahu Te´ala e quajti nënshtrimin e tyre adhurim të tyre dhe i quajti zotra. Sikurse Ai Te´ala thotë: ' Dhe Ai nuk ju urdhëron juve që të merrni Melaqet dhe Pejgamberët si zotra...' , me fjalë tjera '...si partnerë me All-llahun ne adhurim...' - ' A ju urdhëroi Ai që të bëni Kufër pasi që ju ishit Muslimanë?' Dhe kjo është Shirk, sepse çdo gjë që adhurohet është Zot dhe çdo gjë, të cilës njeriu i nënshtrohet apo pason, sa i përket diçkaje tjetër se ajo që ka aprovuar All-llahu dhe i Dërguari i Tij, atëherë ai merret si adhurues apo pasues i një Zoti dhe një gjëje që adhurohet. Sikurse thotë Ai Te´ala në Suren En´am: ' Dhe nëse u nënshtroheni atyre, atëherë ju jeni Mushrikin .' Dhe ky është kuptimi i këtij ajeti, dhe si ky është edhe kuptimi i fjalës së Tij Te´ala: ' Dhe a kanë ata partnerë të cilët u kanë aprovuar atyre ligje në Din (Fe), për të cilat All-llahu nuk u ka dhënë leje?' Dhe All-llahu e di më së miri." 
[Fat'h Al-Majeed, f. 110-111 Publikuar nga "Dar Al-Fikr"

Shaikh Muhammad Shaakir Ash-Shareef në " Kapitulli mbi qartësimin e asaj se ai që udhëheqë me diçka tjetër, pos asaj që ka shpallur All-llahu, është Kafir, me Kufër që nuk nxjerr nga Mileti." ka thënë:
" Ai nuk ka bërë mosbesim me tre kushte:

a) Nëse është Multezim (i angazhuar fetarisht) dhe pranon në brendshëm dhe jashtëm çdo Hukm apo Tashri´ (legjislacion) që ka ardhur prej All-llahut apo të Dërguarit të Tij - SalAllahu Alejhi ve Selem

b) Nëse ai pranon dhe dëshmon se ka lën Hukmin nga ajo që ka shpallur All-llahu Subhanehu ve Te´ala në atë çështje apo në atë instancë (sh.p. rast) që ai gjykon, se ai është mëkatar dhe se Hukm i tij është i gabuar dhe se Hukmi i All-llahut është i drejtë
c) Nëse Hukmi kundërshtues është Hukm në instanca specifike dhe jo në çështje të plota të përgjithsme dhe ky kusht i tretë është ai, të cilit shumë njerëz bashkëkohor nuk e kanë kuptuar dhe nuk i ka kushtuar vëmendje."

[In'Allaah Huu'al-Haakim, f. 88-91 publikuar nga "Daar Al-Waton", 1

Shaikh Saalih Ibraaheem al-Layhee rreth kuptimit të Delil ka thënë:

" Andaj të udhëhequrit me ligje të fabrikuara, të cilat kundërshtojnë Sheriatin Islam, është ateizëm dhe Kufër dhe Fesad dhe Dhulm në mes të robërve, sepse siguria nuk është e vendosur dhe nuk janë siguruar të drejtat e Sheriatit, përveç me veprimin e tërësishëm sipas Sheriatit Islam në Akide dhe adhurim dhe udhëheqje dhe rregulla të mirësjelljes dhe udhëheqje të institucioneve, sepse ' Udhëheqja me tjetër pos me atë që ka shpallur All-llahu' është udhëheqje me vepra të krijuara mbi krijesa si ato. Dhe kjo është udhëheqje me ligje të Taghutit dhe nuk ka dallim në mes të kushteve individuale dhe atyre të përgjithsme dhe specifike; dhe kushdo që dallon në mes tyre në Hukm, atëherë ai është ateist/ Zandeek (hipokrit në mohim)/ Kafir në All-llah Al-´Adhim"
[As-Salsabeel , Vol. 2/ 384, që është komentimi i tij mbi "Zaad Al-Mutaqnah ".]

----------


## albprofiler

Ka shume musliman qe i sjellin vetem disa ajete te Kuranit dhe disa te tjera i mshefin .
Per kete na lajmeron edhe Allahu ne librin e tij edhe pejgamberi i fundit a.s .
Pa u permend shume ajete nga Kurani dhe shume hadithe nga Muhamedi a.s ,nuk mund te dini se a jeni ne tewhidin e plote apo a e keni mire ne shume qeshtje te jera qe kane te bejne me islamin.
Per ti ditur keto gjera me se miri duhet qe te kete Khalif te vertet .
Se si po shkojne punet ne vendet islamike sot eshte shume e veshtire te thuhet se i kane rrregulluar punet e tyre si ne anen shpirterore ashtu edhe ne ate materiale .
Allahu eshte i dukshmi dhe Ai eshte i padukshmi.
Paqe

----------


## alDI

oooooooooooooooo kush me ka ardhur muve rapsod bej pash tirona :P

Selam aleikum dhe mirse na erdhe back bro...po nga ke qen mer bro se sic e shef sa ike ti skam shkrujt me ne ket nen forum :P i missed u.
Ej rapsod po te paska perkrah dhe bani_gjk edhe paska shtu ca gjera me posht shkrimit tend...cne si bere ndonje koment? apo i miraton ato?
Po therras Enisin te me jap nje dore se vetem sja dal dot me me ty :P

Selam bro im just joking

----------


## alDI

ah se harrova rapsod rrofsh qe erdhe se u kenaqen keta te komunitetit bektashinj ....u erdhi shehu tani do na shkaterrojn me delile hahahahahah

o Bani_gjk kur do te shof ty te shkrush dicka edhe posht te kesh shkru filan ajet kurani ose eshte marr nga filan hadith ku transmetohet nga filani e fisteku hahahaha o cme shkrin kta mu

o rapsod na se harrova bro....boll e perserite nje muhabet se 100 her ta kam then se ne besojm se ALLAHU eshte mbi arsh por nuk themi se ai eshte trup se eshte kufer dhe themi se ai qendron ashtu sic ai don dhe nuk pyesim si apo qysh tek.

----------


## Bani gjk

aldi, me sa po shifet ne ket pak shkrim qe ke postuar, ti qenek dhelper e vjeter sepse po fliske me gjuhen e dhelpres.
Qka te shtyri ta quash Rapsodin Sheh ? kur nuk ka te bene rapsodi me sheh dhe qe nuk i don as pakkk ( mua ma merr mendja). 
Qka te shtyri ty qe ti permend bektashit ketu ?? Ketu nuk ke tema per bektashi ! Nuk po ke ka te mbahesh dhe po don te hyn ka bektashit a ?
Ktu po shifet qe je i dopte (nuk ke cilsi ) per nje bised te sinqert.

Leri ata te shkret (bektashi) se asgje nuk jan tu te ber, as ty dhe as mu. Ok e kuptoj qe shumica prej tyre i bejn nje dem islamit (Allahu xh.h i udhzoft bektashit), por jo aq shumm sa i bejn disa Extremist tjer, qe nuk ndalen diten e naten tu ofendu dhe perqar muslaman dhe dijetaret islam , nepermjet librave, internetave, gazetave, ligjeratave etj etj!
Prej ketyre te mjerve bektashi nuk po uluron bota (islame dhe globale), por nga ata extremistat qe po te pelqejin ty.

Qka kerkon nga un Ajete!  hehe jo more un nuk sjelli ajete palidhje ( vend e pa vend) dhe ti vendos gjeth kund, ku se kan vendin, sepse kam frig nga Allahut xh.h me be tevli (shpjegu) me ajete, ate e bejin vetem dijetart e paster.
Ket ju kam len disave ktu ne forum, qe sjellin ajete qe ska te bej me tema. E sjellin nje ajet, dhe me ate ajet japin  fetva pa pik frige, plus plus me nje ajet te bejin mosbesimtar pa pasur PIKEN e friges nga i madhi Allah xh.h !!! Por nejse se ket e bejn ata fillestart e islamit, se ju duket interesant mu be dijetar ( edhe un motiii isha keshtu heheh, por jo pa kulturun dhe edukat siq jan disa ktu ).
P.sh, e di un kur duhet te sjell ajete dhe hadithe.


Tash hyjim  ne tem, Citim Bani_gjk: 

*Allahu , sheh, por jo me sy.
Allahu, ndegjon por jo me vesh.
Allahu, eshte i plotfuqishem por nuk ka muskuj.
Allahu, eshte i me i Dituri, por nuk ka trru.
Allahu, i pergjigjet lutjeve tona, por jo me fjal.
Allahu, ka folur me Musait a.s, por nuk ka folur me goj.
Allahu, te ndihmon me qen i pasur, por nuk te leshon te holla nga qielli.*

alDi Citim: ...*cne si bere ndonje koment? apo i miraton ato?*
Ke diqka kunder ksaj qe kam then ? Qe ke diqka me then ju lutem urdhero dhe shprehu! Apo ke deshir qe rapsodi te jap Fetfa hehe.


Po e shof se ma pa durim je tu prit qe ti sjell ajetet (si argument) qe thon "Allahu qendron mbi arsh" 
Por mbasi ra fjala te arshi ateher po i sjelli un:

_7:54. Vërtetë, Zoti juaj, All-llahu është Ai që krijoi qiejt dhe tokën brenda gjashtë ditësh, pastaj qëndroi mbi Arshin_ 

_20:5. Mëshiruesi që qëndron mbi Arsh._  

Qka mendon a duhet ber tevli (shpjegim) i ketyre ajeteve ???
Nese nuk duhet shpjegim  sipas disave ateher pse shpjegohen kto ajeter tjera me posht ?

_5:64. Jehuditë thanë: "Dora e All-llahut është e shtrënguar!" Qofshin të shtangur duart e tyre dhe qofshin të mallkuar, pse thanë atë. Jo, duart e Tij (allahut) janë të shlira. Ai furnizon ashtu si të dojë._ 

P.sh. Ktu d.m.th  Allahu xh.h  po e permend doren e vet, qka mendon ti ktu, ke mundesi te me shpjegosh pak ???  ajeti tjeter

_48:10. Ata që të zotohen ty, në të vërtetë, ata i zotohen All-llahut, se dora e All-llahut është mbi duart e tyre. E kush e thyen (zotimin), ai e thyen vetëm në dëm të vetin, e kush e znaton atë që i është zotuar All-llahut, Ai do t'i japë atij shpërblim të madh._ 

_55:10. Ai edhe tokën e bëri të shtrirë për krijesat. 
91:6. Pasha tokën dhe Atë që e shtriu atë (e sheshoi)!_ 
Ka edhe shumm ajete te ngjajshme si kto.

A duhet komentuar kto ajete ? PO. Perse kto ajet komentohet dhe ajeti mbi arrshin shumica nuk e komentojn, por e marrin bukfalisht ????

Apo edhe keto nuk shpjegohen ?
Apo gjith ajetet shpjegohen (komentohen), dhe ato ajete e arshit e kan kuptimin qe Allahu xh.h qendrron ne arsh ?
Ke mundesi ktu te me trregosh pak me gjersisht ? por te lutem mos me bjer matrrijale (libra) te teperta, por shpjegoma ti me ate njohurin tende.


P.sh - Indritit ju kisha lutur qe te ja terhek prap vrejtjen ati Kuds, sepse po e tepron dal nga dal, jo qe ndjehem i ofenduar nga aj, sepse nga nje femi nuk ofendohem, por nuk i takojn islamit ato shprehje.

Selam (paq)

----------


## INDRITI

Selam alejkum!

Degjoni tani, nuk kam as kohe dhe as deshire te hyj ne debatet tuaja por do ju lutesha qe te perqendroheni ne diskutim e jo ne kritikat private.
Gjukatesi i drejte eshte Allahu xh.sh dhe te gjithe ne te tjeret jemi per tu gjykuar ne baze te besimit bindjeve dhe puneve tona.
Ndaj do te kisha deshire ti kufizonit pak, keto, Zoti ju udhezofte, Zoti ju humbte, apo gjykime personale qe nuk na takojne.
 Kam fshire nje dy poste e kam ndryshuar nje tjeter dhe do ju lutesha te mos me vini ne rolin e moderatorit, dua te jam thjeshte diskutues.
Indriti

----------


## rapsod

Dy fjale per ajetin

"*dhe kush nuk gjykon me cka ka zbritur Allahu, ata jane kafirat*"

ajeti vellezer nuk eshte zbritur per muslimanet por per kafiret

Ibadeh: kulminacioni i bindjes me frike dhe devocion

nenpunesit nuk jane kafire perderisa nuk e kalojne kete kulminacion

ps/nuk dua te merrem me individe

----------


## rapsod

persa i perket Tarikateve!

Nes do te flasim per tarikatet qe ekzistojne sot, veshtire te gjesh ato qe u jane permbajtur mesimeve te dijetareve qe u atribuohen keto tarikate qofte edhe te haxhi veli bektashit, por kjo nuk do te thote se nuk ka ne bote vellazeri qe ecin ne hapat e ketyre Evlijave.
Nuk mund te hidhen poshte Sejjid Ahmed Rifai, Shadhiliu, abdulkader xhejlani, nakshibendiu, vetem se keshtu na e paskerka dashur Ibn Tejmijeh dhe Muhammed ibn Abdulwehab, sidomos ky i fundit sepse edhe i ati dhe i vellai kane qene prej atyre qe i kane dashur keta personalitete!

selam!

----------


## rapsod

Ka transmetuar Imami Ebu Mensur el-Bagdadij ne librin "el-Frk bejne el-Firak" qe Imam Alij ibn Ebi Talib (k. v) ka thene: "*Ka qene Allahu dhe vendi s'ka qene dhe Ai eshte ashtu sic ka qene".*

Hafizi Taxhud-dijn es-Subkij ka cituar ne librin i tij "et-Tabekat" (9/36) nga dijetari Shehabud-Dijn Ibn Xhehbel se ka thene:
"*Mez'hebi el-Hashewijeh qe pretendon per "xhiheh" (ane si e majta e djathta) per Allahun, eshte mez'heb i rene dhe i prishur, tregon prishjen e tij duke iu permbajtur imagjinates derisa imamet kane thene: nese nuk do te ishin njerezit e thjeshte nuk do t'u perhapte kufri i tyre e as replika per ta"*

Ka thene imami Ebu Naser el-Kushejrij ne "et-Tedhkireh esh-Sherkijeh" :"* nese nuk do te ishte mashtrimi qe i benin njerezve duke u bazuar ne format eksoterike (dhahir) dhe duke iu permbajtur perngjasimit (teshbijh), kufizimit (hadd) dhe volumit ose dimensionit (el-Ard) apo fjaleve te tyre qe "nuk ka te'vijl (interpretim) per keto gjera - duke u bazuar sic pretendojne - ne fjalen e Allahut : askush nuk e di te'vijlin pervec Allahut, keta , pasha Allahun, jane me te demshem se Cifutet dhe Kristianet dhe Mexhuset, sepse vijne ne nje menyre dhelparake duke i mashtruar njerezit e thjeshte dhe duke perhapur kufrin dhe bidatin ne besim dhe ia atribuan Allahut cilesi te formes si "gjymture", "hipje" , "zbritje", "qendrime mbi me Qenien e Tij (dhat)", dhe "kalimi apo vendosja ne ane" te gjitha ceshtje krijesash dhe te gjitha keto nuk dijne njerezit e thjeshte.* perfundoi
(cituar edhe nga Hafizi ez-Zubejdij ne "el-Ittihaf)

----------

